# 3/8" collet for craftsman router



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello,

All of my routers are craftsman, with 1/4" collets. Can I get a 3/8" collet to replace the 1/4" collet? If so, where can I get them? Thanks, Gumball.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Not to sure why you would want to do that, 3/8" shank router bits are hard to come by in the states, but if you are saying that all your Craftsman routers use 1/4" bits only you are SOL now if they are 1/2" collet you can get Adapter Bushings that will let you use the 3/8" shank bits easy..

MLCS Woodworking Adaptor Bushings and Ball Bearing Guides

===
*
*




gumball said:


> Hello,
> 
> All of my routers are craftsman, with 1/4" collets. Can I get a 3/8" collet to replace the 1/4" collet? If so, where can I get them? Thanks, Gumball.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The only brands I am sure carry 3/8" collets are PC and Bosch; I have one of each.


----------



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

And you are right as usual. There is no such animal to convert to a 3/8" collet. Next question, I have a craftsman router table and craftsman router installed. Looking down on the shaft, the rotation is counterclockwise. With the fence running left to right, and a 1/4" bit installed in the chuck which direction is proper to run a piece of blank stock to cut a 1/4" mortise? Right to left, or left to right? Thanks, Gumball


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Right to left. If the router was on top of your work then it would be left to right but for a table it is right to left.


----------

